# problem with ixgb driver on 6.4R-AMD64



## kkramer25 (May 19, 2009)

I cannot get the card to link. It is a Sun badged PCI-X 82597EX with an SR transceiver. I tried using the built-in driver and got the same result.

# kldload if_ixgb.ko
# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1    7 0xffffffff80100000 a56d78   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80b57000 6938     geom_label.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff80b5e000 c2c18    ispfw.ko
 4    1 0xffffffffb8797000 746f     if_ixgb.ko
# dmesg | grep ixgb
kldload: /boot/kernel/if_ixgb.ko: Unsupported file type
ixgb0: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE Network Driver, Version - 6.1.0> port 0xcce0-0xccff mem 0xdf5f8
000-0xdf5fffff irq 106 at device 4.0 on pci9
ixgb0: Copyright (c) 2001-2006 Intel Corporation.
ixgb0: Ethernet address: 00:03:ba:93:fb:eb

# ifconfig ixgb0 up

ixgb0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        options=1b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING>
        ether 00:03:ba:93:fb:eb
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier

the same card,cable,transceiver works in a Solaris 10 host. Am I missing something obvious?


----------

